# Vote for Kaleeko!



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Kaleeko was entered into the POTM (Puffer Of The Month) Contest, and he needs your votes!! 

http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22415


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i voted !! haha


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

lol he is no longer in the lead... !!! he needs votes!! lol


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

how do i vote??


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you have to register


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

register.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I know.. it doesn't make it that easy..  ... but he needs your votes


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

is there lots of posting to be had on that site too


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yes for sure!...its all about Puffers/Puffers & More Puffers..


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm....still dont see a "vote" button....


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

worked for me i voted.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure how it worked for crazy ndn either.. lol did you register??


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted for #1 GO GO GO~~


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> I'm not sure how it worked for crazy ndn either.. lol did you register??


yup registered, and confirmed my account in my email. signed in and voted... that was alot of work. lol jk


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome, you guys are the best!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Done! Good luck Lisa


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Yayyy!! Thanks Shelley!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

if anyone ask's we're not from bcaquaria. lol jk


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

it worked this time!! 
hes kicking butt now!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Done, good luck


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

YAHOO!!!...you guys rock thanks for Voting!


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

OK...

Dean


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

haha thanks everyone!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone.. Kaleeko is still in the lead!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Kaleeko won.. thank you to all that voted


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

missed this somehow or I woulda voted, guess ya didn't need my vote anyway lol Congrats on winning!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha, why thank you! I will let you know if I enter it again  haha


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. Kaleeko is a very deserving POTM.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Stu.  I think I may try to enter Nala or Baloo for this next months contest


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Haha, why thank you! I will let you know if I enter it again  haha


"if".......????? Don't cha mean "WHEN"???!!!! You've got plenty of beauties to choose from 
Congrats by the way.
Shelley


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I just registered & I'm waiting for you to enter Nala.
Nala is my fave puffer so far.
I missed voting for Kaleeko but I looks like he won by a landslide.
Congratz.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> "if".......????? Don't cha mean "WHEN"???!!!! You've got plenty of beauties to choose from
> Congrats by the way.
> Shelley


haha thank you 



`GhostDogg´ said:


> I just registered & I'm waiting for you to enter Nala.
> Nala is my fave puffer so far.
> I missed voting for Kaleeko but I looks like he won by a landslide.
> Congratz.


I will let you know, and thank you


----------

